

The Cartography of Bullshit - kenko
http://africasacountry.com/2013/05/18/the-cartography-of-bullshit/

======
needacig
This is interesting commentary on a certain genre of blogging:

"Because blogging isn’t reporting, nor is it subject to much editing (let
alone peer review), posts like Fisher’s are particularly vulnerable to their
author’s blind spots and risk endogenizing, instead of detecting and flushing
out, the bullshit in their source material. What is presented as education is
very likely to turn out, in reality, obfuscation.

This is an endemic problem across the massive middlebrow 'Ideas' industry that
has overwhelmed the Internet, taking over from more expensive activities like
research and reporting."

It does seem like everyone has to have a blog to increase their "thought
leader" status these days.

